
Platform infrastructure for embedded Erlang/OTP, Elixir and LFE projects - musha68k
https://github.com/nerves-project/nerves_system_br
======
musha68k
Raspberry Pi 1-3 image building toolchain (amongst other repos) on the project
page:

[https://github.com/nerves-project](https://github.com/nerves-project)

[https://github.com/nerves-
project/nerves_system_rpi](https://github.com/nerves-
project/nerves_system_rpi)

[https://github.com/nerves-
project/nerves_system_rpi2](https://github.com/nerves-
project/nerves_system_rpi2)

[https://github.com/nerves-
project/nerves_system_rpi3](https://github.com/nerves-
project/nerves_system_rpi3)

Check out examples here:

[https://github.com/nerves-project/nerves-examples](https://github.com/nerves-
project/nerves-examples)

------
petra
Actors seems like an interesting model to increase reuse in embedded systems
by sharing concurrent components between users, So i wonder why there isn't a
collaborative community doing exactly this ?

~~~
oomkiller
In my experience the embedded community is extremely traditional, and most
projects are built using C with static memory allocation. There is a lot of
excitement around Nerves in the Elixir community though, so be on the look
out. I think outside of the traditional community effects, having a garbage
collector (even one that's designed for soft-realtime like Erlang) really
kills the deal.

~~~
petra
There are actor frameworks in c++ like caf and theron, not sure how simple to
use though.

As for garbage collection - that's a problem, but maybe with the right dual
core mcu with 400Kram(a $2 esp32) and some fancy concurrent garbage collection
this will work well ?

Also at first i'm not sure this should be aimed at the embedded community,
more towards the maker community.

~~~
phamilton
Erlang provides soft realtime guarantees. GC is extremely light (it's per
actor) and often this is sufficient.

~~~
spdegabrielle
Erlang isn't the problem - it's the ubiquity of pi0 like platform that can
make it a reality in the MC space. You can't run Erlang on the 8 and 16 bit
MC's that are currently used in embedded products. This won't change till you
can run Erlang on arduino.

------
spdegabrielle
This looks awesome, but I'd like to see a demo that makes a good 'bang for
buck/reliability' case. eg make a simple web service with distributed database
and really abuse it - kill nodes and DDOS it and see if it bounces back.

